# A new low in Craig's Listers



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2011)

Link->


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2011)

Portfolio - Charley Browns Photography

There. Now you can tear it apart at the source.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 18, 2011)

DO NOT CLICK THE BOUDOIR GALLERY! TRUST ME! JUST DONT!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

wow..  Even if you had Heidi Klum, the photos are still bad.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a line that I would never have thought to use... 

_"I truly understand that each and every moment with your family is amazing, special, unique and scary!"

_Really?  Huh...


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DO NOT CLICK THE BOUDOIR GALLERY! TRUST ME! JUST DONT!



Grrr...Wish I would have heeded your warning...

Be back later...Going to gouge my eyes out with burning hot stakes now...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DO NOT CLICK THE BOUDOIR GALLERY! TRUST ME! JUST DONT!



It's listed as "Boudoir Photography. *Boudior & Boudiour Couples Portraits"

ONE of those three spellings has got to be right! Right?  He photographs a lot of very average to ugly looking people. And not just in their underwear--but as they get engaged, wed, and have kids.*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2011)

It helps with Search Optimization.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It helps with Search Optimization.


:lmao:


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Jul 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> It's listed as * He photographs a lot of very average to ugly looking people. And not just in their underwear--but as they get engaged, wed, and have kids.*



At least he is consistent. He is there for his clients before, during and after.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a she. :roll:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

I give this to her though.. Most photographers (bad ones) dont have the balls to post their website on CL.  They keep it anonymous.


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's a she. :roll:




Even worse...


----------

